# How long did it take you to find TAM?



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Like the title says. How long did it take for you to find and join TAM after DDay or real marriage trouble? It took about 3 months to find tam and about the same before I joined.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

X-Betaman said:


> Like the title says. How long did it take for you to find and join TAM after DDay or real marriage trouble? It took about 3 months to find tam and about the same before I joined.


Waayyyy too long. i found out after many mistakes were made by me after DD. i could have saved myself much misery if I found this place sooner


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I found TAM just before I filed for divorce after DD2. I wish it had been around thirty years before on DD1. I would have done things a lot differently.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Year and a couple months after Dday, wish I'd found TAM when first wife phucked me over, life would be so different now and many of the decisions and choices I made were the wrong ones from my learnings here at TAM.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

On DDay.. I went online looking for advice and help, found it here.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

It was about a month after Dday for me. Dig was on another site called Loveshack. He came here 4 months after Dday because I was having a pretty tough time on the boards. He wanted to tell his part of our story.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Way to long. I wish I would have found it before I confronted. Then again if I hadn't made the mistakes that I did then her affair might have ended sooner and snapped her out of her funk. Then I would be stuck with her. The thought of that makes me sick. All things for a reason. I know deep down there is no way I could be with someone that would do those things to me and my family. So in hind sight I think I found tam at just the right time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Trial Separation" Date - May 21, 2011

XW Divorce Filing Date  - November 9, 2011

TAM Anniversary Date - February 13, 2012

Final Decree Divorce Date  - September 23, 2013*


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

January 2012 is when I first posted here. I was trying to figure out why my wife was LD. 

November 2012 - dday

I find myself spending less time in the CWI section and more time in the other sections either trying to help others or just posting for fun.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

About 7 months after D-Day. Lurked for a couple of months then joined. The forum was very new back then and Chris made me a mod after about a month. Foolish man!


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

About a month after Dday. I just lurked, as other sites.
I finnaly joined a couple of years later.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I found it on Dday but I didn't sign up until a week later.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

9 months after Dday and 9 months too late.

I'm not complaining about my current life in R nor am I extolling it. It's simply okay. 

But I often wonder what would have happened back then if I had found TAM; and knew then what I know now. What would have happened if the "you should have done this" comments were instead real time; and were "you need to do this". Would I have followed the advice? Would I have attempted R? 

Things I'll never know I guess.


----------

